# Five Mistakes Killing Self-Published Authors



## Philip Overby (Jan 1, 2014)

I saw this today and thought it might be worth a look for those of you going the self-publishing route. At the moment, I don't have a dog in the hunt, so I can't really offer much insight about what I think is the "best" road. Maybe this blog post might help some people who are on the fence at the moment.

Five Mistakes KILLING Self-Published Authors | Kristen Lamb's Blog


----------



## Snowpoint (Jan 1, 2014)

I've never thought much of self-pub because I'm not the type to buy self-pub novels. This article sums up a lot of my concerns. It would be nice if every book written was good. Or, if some cosmic force would tell us weather or not our baby is ready to publish. 

I've only written one or two short stories recently. It is hard to make something good. I'm not far enough along to think about publishing anything. 

It would be nice to get published by a "Real Company" Editing a book is hard, just checking it for errors is a full-time job. And that doesn't stop the book from being trash at a more fundamental level.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Jan 1, 2014)

Good read. My plan since the start has been to go with self-publishing. I think the points she brings up are valid and if I hadn't found this site here I almost certainly would have blundered on and made the same mistakes myself.


----------



## Chessie (Jan 2, 2014)

Very informative. I love the point she made about having more than one book available to readers. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AnneL (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's another post about self-publishing, I only skimmed it but what he's saying I've heard a lot of other people say too. And the advice seems solid.

Open Letter to Indie Authors | J.M. Gregoire


----------

